# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #6985 Igna, Πετρούπολη

## igna

*# Κόμβος Igna 6985*

IP C-Classes 10.44.195.0 – 10.44.195.255


*Backbones*

BB Link Warlock

BB Link Katsaros_m

BB Link 

BB Link iziet

BB Link geocia

BB Link Rabbithol 


*Access Point:* 

SSID awmn-6985-igna
prism 2.5 με omni 9db

_________________

----------


## nikpet

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> 
> Σημερα με την βοηθεια του nikpet εγινε scan με την sisco 352 και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι στο παρακατω αρχειο.Ο τυχερος που θα πεσω επανω του ειναι ο ataraxos #1401 με αποσταση 2,6 χιλιωμετρα. Φιλε αταραχε συντομα θα σε καλεσω, οταν με τη βοηθεια και παλι του χρηστου στησω των κομβο.
> 
> Χρηστο σε ευχαριστω για το σημερινο Θα τα πουμε συντομα


Μόνο να μεταφέρει κάποιος το topic στο σωστό thread... 

 ::   ::  

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## sotiris

Οκ, παει στις δοκιμές.

----------


## igna

::  Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και καλη χρονια να εχουμε και καλα link. Εχω ετοιμο τον κομβο και μου λειπει το σεταρισμα του mikrotik που δεν εχω καταφερει δεκτοι καθε βοηθεια κερναω καφε και καλη παρεα, αντε παληκαρια βαλτε ενα χερακι και προς τα εδω να συνδεθω επιτελους ειμαι κοντα στον λακιωτη αντε σας περειμενω ::   :: 

more fotos

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Χρονια πολλα σε ολους και καλη χρονια να εχουμε και καλα link. Εχω ετοιμο τον κομβο και μου λειπει το σεταρισμα του mikrotik που δεν εχω καταφερει δεκτοι καθε βοηθεια κερναω καφε και καλη παρεα, αντε παληκαρια βαλτε ενα χερακι και προς τα εδω να συνδεθω επιτελους ειμαι κοντα στον λακιωτη αντε σας περειμενω


Έλα στο σύλλογο αύριο το μεσημέρι και η φιλική ματιά του Μίλτου και του Αλέξανδρου θα σε κερδίσουν και θα λυθεί όποια απορία έχεις.

----------


## igna

Εδω και τρεις μερες ειμαι on line με το AWMN, θερμα ευχαριστω στον ngia για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του (για το mikrotik), τoν nikpet, και τον ataraxo που ειμαι client στον κομβο του.
Ευχαριστω ολους οσους κατα καιρους απαντησαν στα post για να μου λυσουν της αποριες ως αρχαριος, και ολους οσους (επρηξα) στο συλλογο με της ερωτησεις μου.
Μετα απο 15 μερες (λογω επαγγελματικου ταξιδιου) θα σηκωθει ΑΡ και θα γινουν και 1-2 link
σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## Vigor

Καλορίζικος Ιγνάτιε!

----------


## igna

Μετα απο ενα προχειρο scan εχουμε 
1084 vaggos
1713 Kapo 
841 pyros
2125 Dimitris
2272 Diasnet
6459 Nkout
4483Bedrock


bb κανεις???????

----------


## igna

Ξεχασα παιζει omni 9db AP 
Πελααααατες μου περειμενω

----------


## igna

ποιος εχει την 00:13:CE:7B:58:XX για να δωσει παρων????

----------


## bedrock

εγω το ψηνωωω....  ::

----------


## igna

εισαι για bb link?????  ::

----------


## igna

Για να δωσει παρων η MAC 00:12:F0:66:91 :: x ??????

up

----------


## igna

> Για να δωσει παρων η MAC 00:12:F0:66:91x ??????
> 
> up


up

----------


## igna

ποιος?????

ποιος εχει την 00:15:00:02:73:XX για να δωσει παρων????

----------


## igna

??????????????




> ποιος?????
> 
> ποιος εχει την 00:15:00:02:73:XX για να δωσει παρων????

----------


## geosia

Το λινκ igna με kapo μπορεί να γίνει;

Γιατί εγώ βλέπω τον kapo αλλά όχι εσένα.

Εσύ μπορείς να δείς το AP του Fencer_4875;

Αν ναί στείλε pm για συνεννόηση, υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bblink.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## gkapog

Υπάρχουν 2 λινκς σε α που περιμένουν. Να δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθούμε???

----------


## geosia

Περιμένω τα feeder του nvak το Σαββάτο οπότε να αναμείνεις μήνυμα για δοκιμές.

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο, είναι πολύ καλό να υπάρχει δράση και ενδιαφέρον για νέα link στην περιοχή σας.  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Μιας και κοιτάω και εγω για 3ο bb link,μηπως να κοιταγαμε αν βλεπόμαστε?  ::  

Λογικά δε θα υπαρχει πρόβλημα συμφωνα με το wind.

Εχω ανεβάσει φωτογραφιες με την οπτική μου.
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1189 wireless
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1189 inet

Θα ηταν χρησιμο για το δικτυο ενα τετοιο link?? Τι λέει ο λαός??  ::

----------


## igna

lambrosG μολις σου εστειλα email περειμενω να τα πουμε

----------


## acoul

Ιγνάτιε, ξέρεις ότι θα έχεις βοήθεια όποτε τη χρειαστείς !! Λίγο να πάρουμε ανάσα και κανονίζουμε νέα καυτά links !!!

----------


## katsaros_m

ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ VOIP
ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ
ΠΑΡΩΝ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΣ

----------


## igna

ολα στην ωρα τους αλεξανδρε
να εισαι καλα

----------


## igna

να ενα καλο scan  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

πως εγινε αυτο κανεις????????

----------


## bedrock

Ιγνάτιε είχα σετάρει τον κολλητό μου να πέφτει πάνω στο ap του ataraxou και σε όποιο channel και να τον έβαζα συνδεόταν... doinnnnnn  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

> πως εγινε αυτο κανεις????????



Εκείνη την ώρα έκανα scan με την omni του Ataraxou  ::

----------


## ryloth

ΑΑΑΑ ρε χρηστάρα θα μας τρελάνεις, μια αλλάζεις κανάλι και ψαχνόμαστε , την άλλη σκανάρεις και πιάνουμε 20 ατάραχους, τι άλλο θα δούμε  ::

----------


## johns

Έχω ελεύθερα 2 if και σύνδεση με ririco#4119 αν σε ενδιαφέρει ???????????
Κόμβος eviawind#6980 κοιτά και στο wind. 

Σε ευχαριστώ
john-s

----------


## acoul

Ιγνάτιε, άλλαξε το αρχικό θέμα της ενότητάς σου σε κάτι όπως: #6985 Igna, Ίλιον. Σήμερα γύρω στις 16:00 θα γίνει ένα scan από την ταράτσα του Igna με σκοπό να βγουν δύο - τρία 802.11a BackBone links μια και ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει και βρίσκεται σε αναμονή. Το στίγμα του κόμβου είναιεδώ.

----------


## acoul

Ιγνάτιε, οι μετρήσεις από το panel σου έστω και με μερικούς μήνες καθυστέρηση ...  ::

----------


## igna

Σας περειμενω

----------


## acoul

Το scan έγινε από τους συνήθεις ύποπτους: katsaros_m - acoul με panel 19dbi και senao/kismet, ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα:



> 1: * -30 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:0B:6B:37:E8E probe Channel:0
> 2: * -31 awmn_6985_igna 00:0B:6B:4CC:20 infrastructure Channel:4
> 3: * -61 awmn-1713-kapo 00:14:BF:A5:AE:FB infrastructure Channel:10
> 4: * -64 awmn-1084-vaggos13-AP 00:0B:6B:35:E3:FB infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -66 awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD infrastructure Channel:6
> 6: * -68 awmn-2272 00:0D:88:91:62:73 infrastructure Channel:2
> 7: * -73 awmn-2125 00:40:96:42:66:C4 infrastructure Channel:8
> 8: * -77 awmn_2851 00:09:5B:40:B2:7F infrastructure Channel:9
> 9: * -77 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:13:46:21:F4:B6 probe Channel:0
> ...


Από ένα σημείο που θα κρυφτεί από ψηλή υπό ανέγερση πολυκατοικία:



> 1: * -48 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:0B:6B:37:E8E probe Channel:0
> 2: * -50 awmn_6985_igna 00:0B:6B:4CC:20 infrastructure Channel:4
> 3: * -80 awmn-1974-tlogic 00:02:6F:35:8F:27 infrastructure Channel:5
> 4: * -80 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:12:17:49:A5:84 probe Channel:0
> 5: * -81 awmn-3929-special 00:0F:66:C8:91:62 infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -83 awmn-4002 00:0F:66:C8:94:0B infrastructure Channel:8
> 7: * -87 awmn-34 00:40:96:42:94:F9 infrastructure Channel:5
> 8: * -87 awmn-7347 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 9: * -87 awmn_IziNet_Access_Point 00:13:46:BAE:1D infrastructure Channel:5
> 10: * -92 awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD infrastructure Channel:6


Και από ένα άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας:



> 1: * -52 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:0B:6B:37:E8E probe Channel:0
> 2: * -61 awmn_6985_igna 00:0B:6B:4CC:20 infrastructure Channel:4
> 3: * -78 awmn_2851 00:09:5B:40:B2:7F infrastructure Channel:9
> 4: * -81 awmn-1084-vaggos13-AP 00:0B:6B:35:E3:FB infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -82 awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD infrastructure Channel:6
> 6: * -85 AWMN_3352_FOTIS80 00:0F:66930 infrastructure Channel:9
> 7: * -89 awmn-2125 00:40:96:42:66:C4 infrastructure Channel:8
> 8: * -89 awmn-4002 00:0F:66:C8:94:0B infrastructure Channel:8

----------


## NiKoSaEi

πιστευω ενα λινκ με καπο...για να μπει κι αυτος μεσα στο δικτυο...μπορει να βγει  ::

----------


## igna

λογω κομμενης ουρας το ΑΡ θα ειναι down για λιγες μερες
αν εχει καποιος ενα pingtale για cm9 n-type για σασι να το κανω UP plz..send pm
ευχαριστω

----------


## igna

Tο ΑP ειναι up εδω και καιρo απλα ξεχαχα να κανω post  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Εδώ και μέρες οι MAC 00:14:A4:55 :: x συνδέεται στο ΑΡ μου , το παράξενο είναι ότι δεν τραβάει καθόλου traffic και μένει με της ώρες συνδεδεμένος

----------


## igna

john-s Σου έστειλα pm για να τα πούμε

----------


## igna

> Εδώ και μέρες οι MAC 00:14:A4:55x συνδέεται στο ΑΡ μου , το παράξενο είναι ότι δεν τραβάει καθόλου traffic και μένει με της ώρες συνδεδεμένος


Τώρα έγιναν πολλές οι MAC 

00:13:46:74:48 :: x
00:15:00:02:73 :: x
00:14:A4:44:3C :: x

----------


## ryloth

Kαι εγώ παρόμοια προβλήματα έχω απο την μέρα που έβαλα ομνι,
πολλοί συνδέονται και δεν τραβάνε τίποτα , ίσως είναι κάποιοι απο την γειτονιά με κανένα ασύρματο σε φορητο και συνδέετε χςρίς να το έχουν καταλάβει  ::  

Έβαλα όριο 10kb/sec γιατί κάποιος σήμερα είχε μπεί και κατέβαζε του σκοτωμού.

Ετοίμασε εργαλεία , με την πρώτη ευκαιρία σε παίρνω τηλ. να δούμε πως θα φτιάξουμε sector  ::

----------


## igna

Άστους να κατεβάζουν 
σε περιμένω όποτε θέλεις

----------


## igna

Άπω τώρα και μέχρι το βράδυ ο κόμβος θα είναι DOWN λόγο αναβάθμισης

----------


## igna

Αν και εχτές έγιναν κάποιες εργασίες στον κόμβο κάποιο πρόβλημα στο ΑΡ θα με αναγκάσει να ξανακατεβάσω τον ιστό για να φτιαχτή το ΑΡ και μετά να βγουν κάποια link που περιμένουν (ελπίζω).

Ευχαριστώ τον ryloth και τον Χρήστο (δεν θυμάμαι το nick)για την βοήθεια τους και την παρέα τους και τον acoul για την τεχνική υποστήριξει

----------


## igna

Σήμερα το απόγευμα με τη βοήθεια του Μάνου ryloth και του Παναγιώτη (ξέχασα το nic σου ) κατέβηκε το TOSHIBA και τη θέση του πήρε ένα royterboard 112 ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά γιατί στη μεταφορά των αρχείων του mikrotik από το pc στο 112 μπήκαν λάθος drivers και δεν παίζει τα μέγιστα με ένα system reset θα πάρει τα ίσια του.
Ευχαριστώ τον σταυρό (smarag linkshop) για την τεχνική υποστηρίξει και την επίλυση του προβλήματος.

----------


## ryloth

Iδού τα αποτελέσματα απο το σκανάρισμα στο νέο 
σπίτι του ιγνάτιου.
Φαίνεται οτι το έψαξε καλά πρίν το βρεί .
Θα το καταλάβετε όταν δείτε τα αποτελέσματα,
αφήσαμε ένα σημείο χωρίς σκανάρισμα που θα έβγαζε 
άλλους τόσους...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Βασιλιάς !!!

----------


## dti

ataraxos No2 ! Είναι και σχεδόν απέναντί του!  ::

----------


## acoul

Η θέα του νέου κόμβου είναι πολύ καλή και το scan βγήκε αρκετά πλούσιο. Χρειάζεται να γίνει η ενημέρωση της περιοχής από Ίλιον σε Πετρούπολη στο WiND και να διορθωθεί ο τίτλος στην ενότητα. Πανοραμική θέα από τον κόμβο εδώ: Internet, Wireless



> 1: * -67 awmn-7347 00:02:6F:33:B9:FB infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -70 awmn-8415-ap 00:13:46:C4:ABE infrastructure Channel:6
> 3: * -70 awmn_ataraxos_1401 00:02:6F:33:B9:F2 infrastructure Channel:11
> 4: * -71 awmn-3390AP 00:40:96:30:72E infrastructure Channel:10
> 5: * -72 awmn-1713-kapo 00:14:BF:A5:AE:FB infrastructure Channel:10
> 6: * -72 awmn-4218 00:0E7:F8:F4:37 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -72 awmn-7051(seaman)-AP 00:0B:6B:34:97:5A infrastructure Channel:10
> 8: * -73 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
> 9: * -74 awmn-2801-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:F8 infrastructure Channel:2
> ...


Καλά links Ιγνάτιε !!!

----------


## christopher

Αν και η "ATLANTIS" σου κόβει αρκετά, εντούτοις έχεις καλή θέα.
Καλωσόρισες στη γειτονιά!
Μια ερώτηση όμως. Βλέπω οτι στο Netstumbler αρχείο με πιάνετε με -70, ενώ στο μήνυμα του acoul με -78db. Τι από τα δύο ισχύει;

----------


## nikpet

Τροποποιήθηκε κατάλληλα ο τίτλος του thread...

Γιατί στο ένα scan με πιάσατε με το καλύτερο σήμα απ'όλους και στο δεύτερο δεν με πιάσατε καθόλου;
Που οφείλεται αυτό;

----------


## acoul

Το δεύτερο scan έγινε από το σημείο που θα μπει ο ιστός. Η ταράτσα είναι μεγάλη και έχει αρκετά σημεία με διαφορετικά ανοίγματα. Το δεύτερο scan έγινε με panel 19dbi και senao. Το πρώτο scan έγινε με πιάτο/feeder 30dbi και cisco κάρτα.

----------


## ryloth

Μία πολυκατοικία υπάρχει στη μέση & εγώ είμαι πίσω της  ::  

Χριστόφορε ετοίμαζε εξοπλισμό να βγάλεις λίνκ με τον ιγνάτιο.  ::

----------


## B52

Sorry ρε παιδια αυτο τι ειναι ?



```
N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( awmn-eviawind-6980-AP )	BSS	( 00:11:6b:b0:97:82 )
```

----------


## ryloth

Μολις είδα το σκαναρισμα απο το netstumbler
ίσως δεν έχει βγεί σωστά στο export που έκανα.

Eviawind #6980
channel 11 , signal -86

----------


## christopher

> Χριστόφορε ετοίμαζε εξοπλισμό να βγάλεις λίνκ με τον ιγνάτιο.


Κάτσε να κάνουμε καμιά συνάντηση πρώτα  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 




> Το πρώτο scan έγινε με πιάτο/feeder 30dbi και cisco κάρτα


Οι παλιοί κάνουν scan με πιάτο;;;;;  ::   ::  Ωπα;;;!!!



```
N 0.0000000   E 0.0000000   ( awmn-eviawind-6980-AP )   BSS   ( 00:11:6b:b0:97:82 )
```

 ::  *N*orth (γεωγρ.πλατος) _*E*ast (γεωγρ.μήκος) __________SSiD___________Δεν ξέρω______Mac Addresss


To link με τον SV1FZZ είχε πέσει; H διαδρομή ισχύει ακόμα;

----------


## johns

Στο scan που είναι στο post και φαίνονται τα ΑP δεν παρατήρησα καμία διαφορά με αυτό: 
N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( awmn-eviawind-6980-AP )	BSS	( 00:11:6b:b0:97:82 )

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την απορία, και που πιθανόν να είναι το λάθος μου, που λογικά θα το έχουν και όλα τα ΑP.

----------


## johns

Πρέπει να κατασκευάσω άλλη omni -86  ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

> Πρέπει να κατασκευάσω άλλη omni -86


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Είστε στα 7,56 km, σε πιάνει με -86db και πρέπει να αλλάξεις omni???
Πλάκα με κάνεις???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## johns

Θα προτιμούσα αυτό 

N 0.0000000	E 0.0000000	( awmn-eviawind-6980-AP )	BSS	( 00:11:6b:b0:97:82 )	19:01:11 (GMT)	[ 14 *63* 49 ]	# ( )	0001	00000800	100	110	11

----------


## igna

Καλησπέρα σε όλους είμαι πάλι στον αέρα μετά από πολύ καιρό λόγω μετακόμισης προσωρινά στον ατάραχο ( άρε Παναγιώτη αν δεν είχαμε και εσένα τι θα κάναμε ) λίγο υπομονή να στηθεί ιστός και μετά καυτά link χα χα

----------


## vangel

Γιατί έχεις δηλώσει ότι ετοιμάζουμε backbone στα 2.4 ενώ δεν έχουμε ΚΑΝ μιλήσει; Ανενεργό βέβαια αλλά με ποιό σκεπτικό; Ελπίζω να μην έχεις ρίξει και κανένα ενεργό πιάτο να πέφτει πάνω στο access point μου στo ίδιο κανάλι ::  

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6985

Δηλώνουμε ότι θέλουμε στο wind;  ::  Αυτή είναι ερώτηση και για τους moderators. 

επίσης έχεις δηλώσει και τα εξής ανενεργά links με
syllogos, seaman, ozonet

Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αφαιρέσεις το ανενεργό link σου με τον κόμβο attika.  ::

----------


## bedrock

ρε Βαγγελάκη άσε τον άνθρωπο να παίξει με το wind  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Δηλώνουμε ότι θέλουμε στο wind;  Αυτή είναι ερώτηση και για τους moderators.


Οι moderators δεν μπορούν να έχουν λόγο ως προς το παραπάνω παρά μόνο ως fellow awmnίτες.

Αν θέλεις κάποια επίσημη απάντηση απευθύνσου στο hostmaster at awmn dot net.

Προσωπικά, το βρίσκω *απαράδεκτο* να χρησιμοποιείται το WiND για να δηλώνονται fake links προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν βγαίνει κάποιο link, με την πιθανότητα να μείνουν ξεχασμένα fake links δηλωμένα.

----------


## acoul

> Γιατί έχεις δηλώσει ότι ετοιμάζουμε backbone στα 2.4 ενώ δεν έχουμε ΚΑΝ μιλήσει; Ανενεργό βέβαια αλλά με ποιό σκεπτικό; Ελπίζω να μην έχεις ρίξει και κανένα ενεργό πιάτο να πέφτει πάνω στο access point μου στo ίδιο κανάλι 
> 
> http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=6985
> 
> Δηλώνουμε ότι θέλουμε στο wind;  Αυτή είναι ερώτηση και για τους moderators. 
> 
> επίσης έχεις δηλώσει και τα εξής ανενεργά links με
> syllogos, seaman, ozonet
> 
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αφαιρέσεις το ανενεργό link σου με τον κόμβο attika.


οι κόκκινες γραμμούλες στο εργαλείο WiND δεν είναι για παιχνίδι ή δημιουργία εντυπώσεων !! Αυτές σε συνδυασμό με το παραπάνω scan αν πρόσεξες δηλώνουν το ενδιαφέρον και την διάθεση του κόμβου για άμεση υλοποίηση BB link. Μια και το WiND σωστά δεν εμφανίζει την καταχώρηση BB link αν δεν το επιβεβαιώσουν και οι δυο πλευρές, τα link προστέθηκαν στο WiND ως ανενεργά πελάτη προκειμένου να υπολογιστεί η απόσταση, η οπτική μέσω του WiND και εκδηλωθεί το ενδιαφέρον για τα backbone links. 

Συνήθως στον κόμβο μου ozonet και κάποιους άλλους που συνδιαχειρίζομαι, χαιρετίζω με χαρά κάθε νέα κόκκινη γραμμούλα εφόσον υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα interfaces (συνήθως πάντα υπάρχουν) και η γραμμούλα έχει νόημα, δηλαδή είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον, χρήσιμο link στην υπηρεσία του AWMN που μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί καλά, δηλαδή χαμηλή ισχύ με καθαρή οπτική κλπ.

Λυπάμαι που σε ενόχλησε η κόκκινη γραμμούλα, ήταν ένδειξη φιλικού χαιρετισμού, και η συγκεκριμένη καταργήται άμεσα ώστε να μην δημιουργεί δυσφορία !!

----------


## BaBiZ

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, η απόσταση και η οπτική μέσω του WiND υπολογίζονται ή/και βρίσκονται από τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο πατώντας το link που λέει "|Οπτική επαφή με άλλους κόμβους|", συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και το FSL σε 2.4 και 5,5G. 

Σωστά? 

Αν ναι τότε ποιός ο λόγος να δηλώνωνται σαν BB ή πελατιακά links?

----------


## acoul

κάποιος θα μπορούσε επεκτείνει το ερώτημα: ποιος ο λόγος ύπαρξής μας γενικότερα ... πολλά τα ερωτήματα, άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου ...

προσωπικά οι κόκκινες γραμμούλες με βοηθούν και στην στόχευση των πιάτων, σε full μεγέθυνση, βάζω 2-3 κοντινά σημεία που διαβαίνει η γραμμή για την στόχευση του πιάτου από την κάθε μεριά. δουλεύει αρκετά καλά !!

----------


## dti

> προσωπικά οι κόκκινες γραμμούλες με βοηθούν και στην στόχευση των πιάτων, σε full μεγέθυνση, βάζω 2-3 κοντινά σημεία που διαβαίνει η γραμμή για την στόχευση του πιάτου από την κάθε μεριά. δουλεύει αρκετά καλά !!


Ακριβώς! Είναι σίγουρη μέθοδος για εύκολο κεντράρισμα και αυτοί που ακολουθούν τη μέθοδο αυτή έχουν την εμπειρία και την ευαισθησία να μην καταχωρούν fake δεδομένα στο WiND.
Αντίθετα, δεν βλέπω πολλούς να ευαισθητοποιούνται για την μη καταχώρηση στο WiND ap's, bb links, ή υπηρεσιών που έχουν ανακοινωθεί...

----------


## igna

καλησπέρα

δεν έχω δώσει πότε δικαίωμα σε κανέναν και για κανένα λόγο.
γιαυτό λοιπόν απαιτώ να χαμηλώσεις τον τόνο σου.

τι σε νοιάζει τι κάνω μα τις άλλες κόκκινες γραμμούλες μου, σου χαλάνε την οπτική οι κουράζω τον σερβερ (σου), ασχολήσου με τίποτα άλλο πιο δημιουργικό και άσε της κόκκινες γραμμούλες μου.

----------


## ryloth

Εγώ πάντως θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος εάν έβλεπα κάποιον που θέλει να βγάλει λινκ μαζι μου  ::  

Άντε να ασχοληθούμε με τίποτε άλλο γιατί πάει για flame το θέμα  ::

----------


## vangel

Ο λόγος που αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό στις κόκκινες γραμμές του κόμβου ήταν ο εξής: Εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα προσπαθώ να βρω τι τρέχει με το access point.
Δέχομαι παράπονα από clients ότι κάποιος παίζει δυνατα στην περιοχή και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν όπως παλιά. Βλέπω στα logs να γίνονται disconnected links τα οποία παίζουν σταθερά από την αρχή της δημιουργίας του κόμβου. Βλέπω κάποιους να αλλάζουν συχνότητες χωρίς να checkάρουν τις δηλωμένες συχνότητες στο wind ώστε να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα σε άλλα links. Προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ανέβασα το AP στα 7! μέτρα μήπως αλλάξει κάτι. Ενημέρωσα τους γύρω μου να χαμηλώσουν ισχύ και να μην παίζουν αυθαίρετα ούτε να πειραματίζονται συνέχεια με αλλαγές συχνοτήτων. Κάθησα και διάβασα τα κανάλια που αναφέρει ο acynonix και δήλωσα τις συχνότητες που αναφέρει ώστε να μην αλληλοεπηρεάζονται τα links και να μην δημιουργώ εγώ πρόβλημα σε άλλα. Βλέποντας όμως ότι τα diconnections συνεχίζονται αποφάσισα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο wind και να δω αν κάποιο καινούργιο link ίσως επηρεάζει τον κόμβο μου παίζοντας σε ίδια συχνότητα. Ακολούθησα την κόκκινη γραμμή και έφτασα στον κόμβο σου. Είδα ότι έχεις δηλώσει link με κανάλι 6 (το ίδιο με το AP μου) σε B. Γι'αυτό και το ανέφερα. Σίγουρα έχω να κάνω πιο δημιουργικά πράγματα από το να κάθομαι να βρω τι φταίει. Ο τόνος μου ήταν έντονος. Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένα PM πριν δηλωθεί κάτι στο wind έστω και ανενεργά. Έτσι ώστε κ ο απέναντι να ξέρει τι του γίνεται και να μην νομίζει ότι κάποιος του έχει ρίξει ένα if τσίτα και του επηρεάζει τα υπόλοιπα links. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι παράλογο το post που έκανα. Ελπίζω τα links που έχεις με κόκκινη γραμμή να γίνουν όλα ενεργά και να προστεθεί στο wind ακόμη ένας λειτουργικά σωστός κόμβος. Αν δεν είχα φάει τόσες ώρες στο να ψάχνω να βρω τι φταίει, σίγουρα κ εγώ θα έβλεπα τις κόκκινες αυτές γραμμές σαν ένδειξη φιλικού χαιρετισμού (όπως αναφέρει ο φίλος Αλέξανδρος). Η αναφορά δεν έγινε για να σε προκαλέσω για FAKE LINKS αλλά για τονίσω ότι μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα από τη δήλωση των ανενεργών αυτών links όταν κάποιος ψάχνει να βρει λύση σε πρόβλημα που έχει δημιουργηθεί στον κόμβο του..

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης

----------


## igna

Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις καλύτερα δεν υπάρχει καν ιστός ακόμα για να βάλω πιάτα. Υπάρχει ένα και κοιτάει ατάραχο και αυτό βαλμένο σε ένα ιστό TV πρόχειρα για να είμαι στο δίκτυο οπότε ζημιά στο AP σου δεν γίνεται να σου κάνω. Απλά μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις πριν γράψεις το ποστ και θα τα λύναμε όλα, χωρίς και οι δυο να πούμε πράγματα που δεν πρέπει

----------


## igna

> Εγώ πάντως θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος εάν έβλεπα κάποιον που θέλει να βγάλει λινκ μαζι μου  
> 
> Άντε να ασχοληθούμε με τίποτε άλλο γιατί πάει για flame το θέμα


γεια σου μανωλη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Οk φίλε μου. Οπότε συνεχίζω να ψάχνω κ εγώ στα άδυτα μέχρι να βρω τη λύση  ::

----------


## igna

> Οk φίλε μου. Οπότε συνεχίζω να ψάχνω κ εγώ στα άδυτα μέχρι να βρω τη λύση


Καλά ξεμπερδέματα  ::

----------


## igna

Από αύριο πρωί πρωί ξεκινάνε εργασίες για τη τοποθέτηση του ιστού.
Ετοιμαστείτε υπάρχουν άγριες διαθέσεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Καλή δύναμη !! Το ΣΚ θα σου γυρίσω την andrew για το σουβλάκι που λέγαμε και αν δεν κάτσει έχουμε τον katsaros_m σε αναμονή για σουβλάκι με extra τζατζίκι !!

----------


## igna

Τις μπύρες τις βάζω εγώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gas

Ιγνατιε γεια σου .καλοριζικος στη νεα γειτονια.Αν δεν καταλαβες ειμαι ο πρωην γειτονα σου ο Κωστας ειχαμε μιλησει και τηλεφωνικα.Τωρα που στηνεις το νεο σου κομβο αν επιθυμης μπορουμε να δημιουργισουμε μια διασυνδεση.Ο εξοπλισμος υπαρχει και αυτη τη στιγμη εκπεμπει προς πετρουπολη στους 5ghz ΑΡ με ssid 8345 bb link search.Καλα τελειωματα με τις εργασειες και καλα links.

----------


## igna

Να είσαι καλά

Κάτσε να δούμε με τα οικονομικά πως θα τα πάω γιατί τελειώνουν για τώρα, πάντως θα σε έχω στη σειρά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Η andrew με το feedhorn για τους 5GHz κοιτάει προς τον κόμβο igna.



> ath0 IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"awmn-ozonet-igna"
> Mode:Master Frequency:5.54 GHz


καλό κυνήγι !!  ::

----------


## igna

Το απόγευμα θα βγω για κυνήγι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Λόγω βροχής τα σκυλιά δεν βγαίναν για κυνήγι, οπότε αναβάλλονται όλα για αύριο (αν μας κάνει τη χάρη ο Μεγάλος.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

υπάρχουν ομπρέλες και νιτσιράδες ... πάλι λούφα !!

----------


## igna

Εγώ θα στήνω, την ομπρέλα ποιος θα την κρατάει, και σιγά μην βάλω τρυπάνι μέσα στη βροχή.  ::   ::  
Δεν είμαι για ψήσιμο ακόμα.  ::  
Αλλά για να λέω και την αλήθεια σήμερα ήρθαν για βοήθεια ο nikosaei και ryloth η βροχή όμως μας τα χάλασε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Μια μικρή αλλαγή:



> Frequency:5.58 GHz

----------


## igna

Σήμερα στήθηκε ο ιστός (επιτέλους).
 ::   ::  Αλέξανδρε κυνήγησα λίγο να βρω το link σου αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα, δεν μπορούσα να τα κάνω όλα μόνος .  ::  
Αύριο πάλι  ::

----------


## PanosPetr

Η εξεταστική μου πλησιάζει στο τέλος της οπότε αν θες αύριο μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω στο κυνήγι.
Για ψάρεμα πότε θα πάμε?

Πάνος

----------


## katsaros_m

o ιγνατιος θα ειναι εκτος αθηνας για δουλεια καμια δεκαπενταρια μερες μεχρι να γυρισει το λινκ με κατσαρος θα περιμενει  ::

----------


## igna

> o ιγνατιος θα ειναι εκτος αθηνας για δουλεια καμια δεκαπενταρια μερες μεχρι να γυρισει το λινκ με κατσαρος θα περιμενει


I am back  ::   ::  

Ήρθα και εγώ, αύριο το πρωί ξεκινάνε εργασίες για να βγουν επιτέλους τα (άτιμα) λινκ που με ταλαιπωρούσαν τόσο καιρό.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

σαν τα ... χιόνια !!!  ::

----------


## igna

ναι ναι εδω ειμαι ηρθα επιτελους

----------


## geosia

Καλά βρε Ιγνάτιε έχεις βγάλει λινκ στα 9,5 χιλιόμετρα με ΟΖΟnet σε b ενώ είμαι δίπλα σου με πιάτο και feeder σε b έτοιμο να περιμένει;

Καλά γιατί δεν έστειλες ένα pm να το σηκώσουμε το BB link άμεσα;

Περιμένω νέα σου σύντομα και αν μπορείς έλα στο σημερινό meeting στον Αίολο να τα πούμε από κοντά.

----------


## ryloth

γιατί ήταν σε στιγμή απελπισίας
και δεν έβρισκε κανέναν αλλον να συνδεθεί 
και να του δώσει άμεσα ΙΡ 
μετά έφυγε για δουλειά και έμεινε έτσι...... ::  

Πρέπει να το δείτε απο την μεριά σας να βγάλουμε με τον igna 
1 λίνκ,
Θα τα πούμε το βράδυ  ::

----------


## igna

Είναι γεγονός σήμερα τρέχουν δυο link στον κόμβο igna σε α 
μετά από πολύ καιρό και ετοιμάζεται και το 3
1 με fencer  ::   ::   ::  
2 με katsaros_m
1 ap για πελάτες

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mπραβο Igna  ::

----------


## igna

Να είσαι καλά Νίκο  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Ο seaman είναι standby και το link θα βγει για πλάκα αφού η οπτική είναι άριστη !!! Πάμε πριν αρχίσουν τα κρύα !!! Έχουμε και το σύλλογο !!

----------


## christopher

Μήπως είναι λίγο μακριά τα σχεδόν 11km με τον seaman στην Καλλιθέα; Όχι οτι με τον katsaro είναι λιγότερα αλλά μήπως να γίνει και κανένα κοντινό link στην περιοχή μας που το έχει ανάγκη. Είναι σα να συνδέουμε Υμηττό και Καλλιθέα μέσω Πετρούπολης χωρίς να εξυπηρετούμε τα Δυτικά προάστια. Πρέπει να συνδεθούν και τα τοπικά link μαζί μας και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουμε καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο. Εσείς, τι λέτε;

----------


## igna

Σήμερα ενημερώθηκε και το Nagios και η quagga εργάζεται εντατικά.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον acoul για την βοήθεια στο routing και σε πολλά άλλα,
στον fencer και katsaros_m για τα link και σε όσους κατά καιρούς περάσαν από τον κόμβο μου και έβαλαν ένα χεράκι (ryloth nikosaei...ξεχασα κάποιους sorry)  ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Γεια σου Ιγνατιε!  :: 
Αν και δεν το περιμενα λογω πολυκατοικιων, σε επιασα με ενα σκαν με πανελ 15db και lmc352 με -69 και -67 σε καποια φαση.
Λες?....

----------


## igna

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα IF ακόμα για σύλλογο (και μάλιστα αν προλάβω θα το σηκώσω σήμερα) οπότε υπομονή γιατί δεν παίζουν φράγκα για άλλες αγορές προς το παρόν

----------


## babisbabis

Κανενα προβλημα..
Ελεγα να ξαλαφρωσουμε το Χρηστο (Νικπετ).
Υπομονη λοιπον  :: 

Edit: Αν θες βοηθεια η εστω παρεα για το νεο σου if, σφυρα.

----------


## igna

Αν θέλεις να πέσεις πάνω μου σαν πελάτης κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι να βρεις άκρη

----------


## babisbabis

Μπορει να γινει και αυτο μεχρι νεωτερας , μεχρι να ετοιμαστω δλδ για κανα ΒΒ.
Φοβαμαι ομως μηπως σε πιανω απο ανακλαση, γιατι δεν κοιταγε το πανελ προς τα σενα (αν ειναι σωστα τα στοιχεια στο Wind) αλλα πιο αριστερα οπως κοιταω το βουνο.

Ειδομεν....

----------


## igna

ok  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 21:52 Δευ 06 Νοε 2006
Στους Ενεργούς Αx/Bx κόμβους. Καλορίζικος Ιγνάτιε!  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Καλοριζικος Ιγνατιε!
Αν προλαβω σημερα θα προσπαθησω να γυρισω το πιατο να δουμε αν υπαρξει αποτελεσμα...
 ::

----------


## igna

να είσαι καλά .
για δοκίμασε

----------


## babisbabis

Λοιπον, αυτη τη στιγμη γραφω και ειμαι επανω σε κεραμιδια......!!!!
Εχω παρει dhcp αποι σενα με το λαπτοπ.
με το πιατο εισαι -60, αλλα εχω πολυ θορυβο , γυρω στο -83.
Τα -60 μειμαι σχεδον σιγουροσ οτι τα πιανω απο ανακλαση. Δεν κοιταει προς τα σενα το πιατο, αλλα προς το καμινι (τερρα πετρα)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αν γυρισω το πιατο κανονικα προς τα σενα, τοτε εισαι -68 περιπου(!)
Αυτα... 
Τι κανουμε?
 ::

----------


## igna

κατσε να δω

----------


## igna

σε ακουω με -66

----------


## ryloth

Μπράβο ,
πάντα τέτοια  ::  

Άντε μπάμπη ετοιμάσου να στήσεις το ταρατσοPC
1 λίνκ με ιγνα & το άλλο μαζί μου 
να παίξουμε & εμείς 

Petroupoli OLSR Conf.  ::

----------


## igna

καλό ακούγεται

----------


## babisbabis

Προφανως, θα ειμαι ο πρωτος πελατης σου Ιγνατιε.  :: 
Αντε οπως λεει ο Μανος να ετοιμαστει και απο εμενα το περιβοητο ταρατσοπισι.
Ξαλαφρωσε και λιγο ο Χρηστος, αν και εχει πολλους ακομα.
 ::

----------


## igna

Λόγω crash στο RB112 το link με fencer θα είναι κάτω μέχρι δευτέρα που θα αντικατασταθεί. ((Εκτός αν καταφέρω να το αναστήσω προσωρινά μέχρι την αλλαγή του.))  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος σήμερα λόγω εργασιών θα έχει μερικά σκαμπανεβάσματα (ON-OFF)  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

έγινε αλφάδιασμα στην omni του συλλόγου και είναι έτοιμο το if με την cm6 καρτούλα. θα πρέπει να γίνουν αντίστοιχες εργασίες από τη μεριά της λέσχης προκειμένου να σηκωθεί η δεύτερη διέξοδος προς το AWMN. ευχαριστούμε για τις πίτσες Ιγνάτιε, ήταν μπόμπα και καλό καύσιμο για την ταράτσα που ακολούθησε στο Π. Φάληρο και μας παίδεψε λιγάκι ...  ::

----------


## igna

Να είστε καλά όποτε θέλετε το ξανακάνουμε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σε όλους  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Βρήκα χρόνο σήμερα να ασχοληθώ με την περιοχή,
και ανακάλυψα το παρακάτω

```
 [email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.44.195.1
 1:  nightland.ryloth.awmn (10.44.191.7)                    0.139ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mk.ryloth.awmn (10.44.191.1)                           2.768ms
 2:  gw-babba.jimis123.awmn (10.42.57.242)                  3.660ms
 3:  10.42.57.6 (10.42.57.6)                                4.443ms
 4:  10.2.43.233 (10.2.43.233)                              5.691ms
 5:  10.2.43.250 (10.2.43.250)                              6.979ms
 6:  10.17.131.201 (10.17.131.201)                          7.830ms
 7:  gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn (10.2.37.65)                       7.798ms
 8:  gw-tsap.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.38)                     8.433ms
 9:  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)                   9.697ms
10:  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105)                 12.886ms
11:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)            18.969ms
12:  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233)               asymm  7  31.567ms
13:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)            asymm  8  22.488ms
14:  10.26.122.161 (10.26.122.161)                        asymm  9  15.622ms
15:  10.26.122.185 (10.26.122.185)                        asymm 10  16.019ms
16:  gw-alex23.nemecis.awmn (10.26.123.81)                asymm 11  41.138ms
17:  10.26.122.109 (10.26.122.109)                        asymm 11  24.288ms
18:  10.44.195.1 (10.44.195.1)                            asymm 12  78.447ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 18 back 12
```

Λέω να κάνουμε καμία συνάντηση να οργανωθούμε
πρίν πιάσουν τα κρύα  ::

----------


## ryloth

Να και άλλο ένα καλύτερο  ::  


```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.44.195.1
 1:  nightland.ryloth.awmn (10.44.191.7)                    0.133ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mk.ryloth.awmn (10.44.191.1)                           2.726ms
 2:  gw-babba.jimis123.awmn (10.42.57.242)                  3.671ms
 3:  10.42.57.6 (10.42.57.6)                                4.850ms
 4:  10.2.43.233 (10.2.43.233)                              6.307ms
 5:  10.2.77.233 (10.2.77.233)                              7.462ms
 6:  10.42.60.42 (10.42.60.42)                            asymm 12  19.167ms
 7:  10.32.55.201 (10.32.55.201)                          asymm 13 173.204ms
 8:  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.17)               asymm 14  48.726ms
 9:  10.80.190.142 (10.80.190.142)                        asymm 14  29.128ms
10:  gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn (10.17.127.98)               asymm 13  56.632ms
11:  10.2.32.100 (10.2.32.100)                            asymm 12  51.683ms
12:  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)               asymm 11  46.153ms
13:  gw-spooky.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.105)                asymm 10  40.106ms
14:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)           asymm 11  52.399ms
15:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 12  28.475ms
16:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)                    asymm 13  61.263ms
17:  gw-ayis.bliz.awmn (10.2.13.121)                      asymm 14  60.987ms
18:  10.26.122.250 (10.26.122.250)                        asymm 11  51.343ms
19:  gw-ayis.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.26)                    asymm 13  74.896ms
20:  gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129)                     asymm  9  95.799ms
21:  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn (10.35.161.249)            asymm  9  71.951ms
22:  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)            asymm  8 131.548ms
23:  10.26.122.161 (10.26.122.161)                        asymm  9 100.122ms
24:  10.44.195.1 (10.44.195.1)                            asymm 11 105.841ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 24 back 11
```

----------


## igna

αστα να πανε χαμος

----------


## KOLOGEROS

ρε igna που κοντα εισαι για να δοκιμασω να σε σκαναρο???

----------


## igna

Όπως βλέπεις το νταμάρι της Πετρούπολης λίγο πιο δεξιά

----------


## ryloth

Δίπλα απο το artana club πες του να καταλάβει το παιδί  ::

----------


## igna

> Δίπλα απο το artana club πες του να καταλάβει το παιδί


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάζει κάπου το γεγονός ότι όλη μέρα σήμερα ήμουν κάτω λόγω εργασιών στον χώρο που έχω τα μηχανήματά μου..

----------


## igna

Δεν καταλάβαμε τίποτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

ο κομβος θα ειναι κατω για 1-2 ωρες λογω αναβαθμισης του router

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικος ο νεος router και το νεο link  ::  



```
tracepath 10.44.195.1
 1:  ns.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.130)                       0.245ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)                      0.572ms
 2:  gw-spirosco.syllogos.awmn (10.17.119.230)              1.916ms
 3:  10.44.195.1 (10.44.195.1)                              2.726ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 3 back 3
```

----------


## babisbabis

Καλοριζικο!!!
 ::

----------


## igna

Να είστε καλά σιγά σιγά ο κόμβος επανέρχεται μένει μόνο το link με fencer να ανοίξει (λόγο πσκ )και μετά πάμε για το τέταρτο και τέλος. Φώτο από το καινούργιο router αργότερα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Να και οι foto από το router

----------


## igna

more fotos

----------


## ryloth

Γειά σου igna με τα κόλπα σου ,
άντε καλορίζικος και βγάλε κανένα λίνκ της προκοπής επιτέλους  ::   ::

----------


## igna

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και ο Ιγνάτιος και έτσι το nagios και η λέσχη γενικότερα έχει μια δεύτερη διέξοδο της προκοπής προς τα έξω ... άντε και στους παλαιότερους της περιοχής εύχομαι τα ίδια και καλύτερα ...  ::  !!

----------


## SV1EFO

Υπομονη.....!!! Νεοι κομβοι θα φανουν σιγα σιγα με πολλες εξοδους. Μπορει μηπως καποιος να μου δανεισει 5 ωρες απο το εικοσιτετραωρο του???... Ιγνατιε μπραβο..!!!

----------


## babisbabis

Εσυ εισαι στα Λιοσια (Ιλιον)! 
Δεν εισαι με εμας πια!
 ::  ::  :: 

Η μαλλον οχι... Και εκει Πετρουπολη επρεπε να ειναι ...
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## ryloth

Εδώ κα λίγη ώρα είναι ενεργό το λίνκ
igna-nikoscat

Το σήμα είναι σχετικά χαμηλό αλλά 
είμαι αισιόδοξος γιατί το πιάτο του ιγνάτιου
κοιτάζει σε άλλο σημείο.

Εκτός το κεντράρισμα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί η quagga του igna
για να περάσουν οι διαδρομές να δούμε φώς... 

Πάμε καλά πέσαμε απο τα 10Hops στο 1  ::

----------


## igna

Αργότερα να βάλουμε τα παιδιά για ύπνο πρώτα  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Αν ειναι stable το link, τοτε δωστε εδω remote ip & remote as για να σηκωθει το bgp.

----------


## spirosco

Done.


```
traceroute to 10.44.198.1 (10.44.198.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.416 ms  0.296 ms  0.383 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.syllogos.awmn (10.17.119.230)  1.129 ms  1.355 ms  1.031 ms
 3  10.2.100.246 (10.2.100.246)  1.310 ms  1.402 ms  1.622 ms
 4  10.44.198.1 (10.44.198.1)  4.942 ms  2.125 ms  2.035 ms
```

Τo dns απλα θελει update.

----------


## igna

ok

----------


## ryloth

Το hosting tou Nikoscat το έβαλα
στο server tou jimada .

Ιγνάτιε θα σε πάρω στο voip σε λίγο για να βάλουμε και το δικό σου  ::

----------


## igna

dns έχω στο mikrotik

----------


## ryloth

δέν παίζει πάντα σωστά

δοκίμασε να δώσεις 1 όνομα στην ΙΡ
του μικροτικ για να δούμε εάν βγαίνει

----------


## igna

Και δυο foto από των κόμβο (είναι από κινητό sorry για την ποιότητα)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Ιγνάτιε....

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* για τη γιορτή σου!!!

Πολλές ευχές για ότι καλύτερο στη ζωή και στην οικογένεια σου.... και (για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) πολλά και καλά link!

Να σου 'ρχονται πάντα όλα ευνοικά και ωφέλιμα.  ::  


Χριστόφορος  ::

----------


## ririco

Χρονια πολλα φιλε μου οτι επιθυμεις!!!(πολλα και καλα bb  ::  )

----------


## babisbabis

Χρονια πολλα Ιγνατιεε!!!!
Ο,τι επιθυμείς!

----------


## igna

ευχαριστω παιδια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Χρονια πολλα Ιγνατιε. Οτι επιθυμεις να το παθεις  ::

----------


## igna

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Κατά της 15 00 ο κόμβος θα Είναι κάτω για καμιά ώρα ίσως και ποιο λίγο.  ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## igna

> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!!!


Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους και από έμενα. Υγεία ευτυχία και καυτά link 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο tracert προς Δαμιανό

----------


## dti

Όντως υπάρχει ασυνήθιστα μεγάλο lag στο link μου με τον ttel.  ::  
Θα το κοιτάξουμε το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## igna

ok  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ένα νέο NMS γεννιέται ονόματι: igna !!  :: 

distance setup problem --> fixed !!

Καλή χρονιά με γρήγορα και σταθερά λινκς !!

----------


## igna

> ένα νέο NMS γεννιέται ονόματι: igna !! 
> 
> distance setup problem --> fixed !!
> 
> Καλή χρονιά με γρήγορα και σταθερά λινκς !!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος απόκτησε άλλους δυο πελάτες των mpokar (11773) και έναν αγνώστων στοιχείον (#),
ας δώσει σημεία ζωής. Το καλό είναι ότι έγιναν αυτόματα αφού έλειπα , έτσι τα παιδιά πήραν μονά τους ιρ ασχέτως αν δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν να μάθουν αν της χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος άλλος.
Τεσπα καλώς ήρθαν  ::   ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Γεια σου ρε Igna  :: 
Καλωσηρθες.
 ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Welcome πισω φιλε μου Ιγνατιε .. !!

----------


## igna

Γεια σας παλικάρια καλώς σας βρήκα  ::   ::

----------


## igna

Σήμερα έκλεισε ο τετραπλός με το καινούργιο link με izinet 7756.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## makelaris

Υπάρχει τίποτα ελεύθερο Ιγνάτιε?Περιμένω ακόμα τον nickkats αλλά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση

----------


## igna

Υπαρχει  ::

----------


## B52

Για κοιτα και αυτο γιατι δεν παιζει... http://www.igna.awmn

----------


## igna

> Για κοιτα και αυτο γιατι δεν παιζει... http://www.igna.awmn


Δεν ξέρω γιατί την άκουσε, αλλά ετοιμάζω άλλοι  ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> Για κοιτα και αυτο γιατι δεν παιζει... http://www.igna.awmn
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί την άκουσε, αλλά ετοιμάζω άλλοι


Τωρα ειναι οκ  ::   ::

----------


## B52

Mπα.....  ::

----------


## igna

> Mπα.....


Είδες γρήγορος που είμαι  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Συνεχίζεις και δικτυώνεσαι βλέπω....!!!!!!

Ισχύει η σύνδεση μας μέσω του kostas531??? Είμαι μακριά αλλά εξακολουθώ να παρακολουθώ τα τεκτενόμενα...

Περιμένω νέα σας για τη σύνδεση.

Πολλά χαιρετίσματα.
christopher  :: 


Υ.Γ. Για ότι χρειαστείτε pm me!  ::

----------


## senius

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Προσωρινά ο κόμβος θα έχει up dowm λόγο συντήρησης  ::

----------


## igna

Ο κάτοχος της παρακάτω MAC (00:0B:6B:34:87:94) και έχει mkr 2.9.6 να δώσει παρών και να απολογηθή γιατί πήρε μόνος του IP(35), και μάλιστα IP που έχει άλλος.

----------


## igna

> Ο κάτοχος της παρακάτω MAC (00:0B:6B:34:87:94) και έχει mkr 2.9.6 να δώσει παρών και να απολογηθή γιατί πήρε μόνος του IP(35), και μάλιστα IP που έχει άλλος.


up

δυο μερες ακομα και μετα mac filter  ::

----------


## igna

Λόγο αλλαγής server ο DNS server θα είναι down.
Το firenas δεν μας φτάνει και πάμε για P4 1,9 να σηκώσουμε κάνα game server  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Λόγο αλλαγής server ο DNS server θα είναι down.
> Το firenas δεν μας φτάνει και πάμε για P4 1,9 να σηκώσουμε κάνα game server


up ο καινούργιος server, ο DNS είναι πάλι up (πολλά ευχαριστώ στον fencer).και στήθηκε και ganes server swat4 άντε και σας περιμένω. Για των games server δείτε εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32180  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Από σήμερα και μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου ο κόμβος μπαίνει στο Auto.
Καλές διακοπές.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Καλές Διακοπές Ιγνάτιε.

----------


## igna

Το link me m_katsaros ειναι κάτω, λόγο ρεύματος μάλλον το rawp του Μίλτου μας άφησε χρόνους  ::   ::

----------


## igna

ο κόμβος θα είναι για λίγη ώρα κάτω για ένα γερό ξεσκόνισμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> ο κόμβος θα είναι για λίγη ώρα κάτω για ένα γερό ξεσκόνισμα


Πως ένα απλό ξεσκόνισμα μπορεί να γίνει τραγωδία. Σήμερα το απόγευμα ανέβηκα να ξεσκονίσω το router στη ταράτσα, σκεπτόμενος ότι μετά της φωτιές θα έχει πολύ σκόνη και στάχτη μέσα. Έτσι ακριβώς ήταν ο router χάλια μετά από ένα γερό καθάρισμα όλα μπήκαν στη θέση τους και του έδωσα ρεύμα . Όλα καλά έκανε bout αλλά έχασα της ethernet του itox. Λόγο οτι και παλιά κάποιες φορές μου έκαναν νερά οι ethernet με ενα δεύτερο rebout ολα καλά. Με το δεύτερο rebout το itox δεν............
Το κατέβασα κάτω του έβαλα οθόνη και είχε χάσει και της δύο ethernet και το bout σταμάταγε εκεί, αν μέσα απο το bios απ ενεργοποιούσα της ethernet έκανε bout κανονικά. Αλλάχτηκε το mobo με το καβάντζα itox που είχα και ο κόμβος είναι οκ. Οι απορία μου είναι πως στα σκα@#$# έγινε αυτό. Το μόνο που δεν δοκίμασα ήταν να βγάλω την μπαταρία από τη mobo να κάνω reset το bios, άλλη φορά γιατί σήμερα κουράστηκα.

----------


## spirosco

Τα γνωστα τερτιπια των itox  ::

----------


## igna

> Τα γνωστα τερτιπια των itox


  ::   ::   ::  κάτι ξέρει ο καμένος

----------


## igna

ο κόμβος θα είναι για λίγη ώρα κάτω, για αλλαγή της κάρτας του AP. Μάλλον μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

έγινε ένα αλφάδι σήμερα από τον κόμβο #57, περισσότερα εδώ: AWMN, Internet

----------


## acoul

για δες τι μπορείς να κάνεις κ. φεουδάρχη της περιοχής μπας και παντρέψουμε το if που κοιτάει προς τα μέρη σας αυτό το καιρό από κέντρο OZOnet --> εδώ ο καλός ο proxy  ::

----------


## igna

> για δες τι μπορείς να κάνεις κ. φεουδάρχη της περιοχής μπας και παντρέψουμε το if που κοιτάει προς τα μέρη σας αυτό το καιρό από κέντρο OZOnet --> εδώ ο καλός ο proxy



Για να δουμε  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> για δες τι μπορείς να κάνεις κ. φεουδάρχη της περιοχής μπας και παντρέψουμε το if που κοιτάει προς τα μέρη σας αυτό το καιρό από κέντρο OZOnet --> εδώ ο καλός ο proxy 
> 
> 
> 
> Για να δουμε


Από θέα πάντως έχετε το μισό λεκανοπέδιο στα πόδια σας ... σουβλάκι μεν αλλά καθαρή οπτική επαφή --> 0.1mW  ::

----------


## christopher

Ιγνάτιε... κάτι ακούγεται ότι έβγαλες νέο λινκ......αληθεύει;;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

::   ::  Νέο link με τον κόμβο geosia, για να έρθουμε ποιο κοντά οι πετροπουλιότες.

----------


## spirosco

Καλοριζικο βαρωνε μαμω τα codecs μας  ::

----------


## igna

> Καλοριζικο βαρωνε μαμω τα codecs μας


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Μόλις το είδα. Καλορίζικο παιδιά.  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Καλοριζικο !
Προχωραμε  ::

----------


## igna

Βγήκε νέο link με rabbitHole (είναι δοκιμαστικό).

Την ημέρα Tρίτη 15/4/08 οι ΔΕΗ μας εχει μια έκπληξη, και θα μας αφήσει χωρίς ρεύμα από της 7:30 το πρωί μέχρι της 17:30 το απόγευμα. Α ντε μήπως και δω το φως το αληθινό γιατί τελευταία η τάση ήταν κατή ανάμεσα σε 198volt μέχρι 216volt, και πολλές στιγμιαίες διακοπές.  ::   ::

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος θα είναι για λίγοι ώρα κάτω, για ένα γερό ξεσκόνισμα και αλλαγή στους ανεμιστήρες εισαγωγείς και εξαγωγείς. Για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα λόγο διακοπών.  ::   ::

----------


## igna

Είμαστε στον αέρα και πάλι. Ο κόμβος μπαίνει στο αυτόματο λόγο διακοπών. 
Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους.  ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Νάσαι καλά ..και καλά να περάσεις !!

----------


## igna

Να είσαι καλά Κώστα. Στέλνω τους χαιρετισμούς μου από την Έδεσσα.
Καλά που υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικά ξεκλείδωτα ΑΡ, και έχουμε και λίγο net.  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Ιγνάτιε,

Εσύ έριξες ban στον OnAir και αυτός σου έριξε ban στον κόμβο σου!  ::   ::   :: 

Εσύ του ευχήθηκες Καλά Χριστούγεννα, ελπίζω να μην σου ευχήθηκε και αυτός!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Έλα Αθήνα να τον σηκώσεις!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

χα χα χα την έχει ακούσει μάλλον το Switch Lan που ενώνει τους δύο router και δεν δουλεύουν τα vlans. Αυριο το απόγευμα που έρχομαι θα το φιάξω, υπομονή.

----------


## igna

> χα χα χα την έχει ακούσει μάλλον το Switch Lan που ενώνει τους δύο router και δεν δουλεύουν τα vlans. Αυριο το απόγευμα που έρχομαι θα το φιάξω, υπομονή.


Οκ το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, απλά δεν έκανε καλή επαφή το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας, του Switch.  ::   ::

----------


## igna

To AP του κόμβου μας άφησε χρόνους. Οι Senao 2511 NL τα κακάρωσε. Πάμε για άλλη κάρτα. Αντικαταστάτης θα είναι μια SR2, όταν βρεθούν τα περίπου 85 εύρο.  ::   ::

----------


## john70

Τι λές βρε !!!!! Θές να πεθάνεις τους πελάτες σου ????

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Τι λές βρε !!!!! Θές να πεθάνεις τους πελάτες σου ????


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Προτεινω fonera.

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για λίγη ώρα, για αλλαγή της κάρτας του ΑΡ.

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για λίγη ώρα για αλλαγή mobo.

----------


## igna

Ξέχασα εδώ και ώρα ο κόμβος είναι up  ::   ::

----------


## commando

και τι εβαλες?

----------


## igna

έβγαλα το ITOX και έβαλα ITOX  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

καταλαβα αλλαξε ο Μανωλιος τους πυκνωτες αλλιως

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος θα έχει κάποια up and down για λίγο.

----------


## igna

> Ο κόμβος θα έχει κάποια up and down για λίγο.


Μια από τα ίδια, για να αντικατάσταση κάρτας του ΑΡ.

----------


## igna

Όλα καλά και συνεχίζουμε.  ::   ::

----------


## igna

*Link* μόνο, ψάχνει πληροφορίες εντός.  ::

----------


## PriestRunner

> *Link* μόνο, ψάχνει πληροφορίες εντός.


Καλησπερα,
ενδιαφερομαι για λινκ, εαν θελεις να κανουμε μια δοκιμη το σαββατοκυριακο. θα ειμαστε πανω με τον Μανο (Ryloth) για καποιες επισκευες.

----------


## karsudan

> *Link* μόνο, ψάχνει πληροφορίες εντός.


 Καλησπερα, μου ειπε ο Μαριος πως ψαχνει για link?

Αν δεν εχεις συμφωνησει, μπορουμε να κανουμε μια δοκιμη  ::

----------


## ryloth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> *Link* μόνο, ψάχνει πληροφορίες εντός. 
> 
> 
> Καλησπερα,
> ενδιαφερομαι για λινκ, εαν θελεις να κανουμε μια δοκιμη το σαββατοκυριακο. θα ειμαστε πανω με τον Μανο (Ryloth) για καποιες επισκευες.


Δημήτρη είχαμε πιάσει την ομνι του κάποια στιγμή
αλλά δέν πρέπει να υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή
γιατί το σήμα ήταν ψιλοχάλια
μας την κάνει η γνωστή πινακίδα της ΜΟΜΟ.
όταν θα έρθω απο εκεί θα δούμε απο που περνάει 
μήπως βάλουμε το πιάτο πιο πέρα.....

----------


## fengi1

Παιδια συγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα μια και ειναι λινκ του OLSR και καιει για το που θα βγει , 
θα προτεινα: WARLOCK - #8266. Υπαρχει πιατο διαθεσιμο εκει , αρκει να παει καποιος να το γυρισει και σημερα προς Πετρουπολη.

Οι δυο πανοραμικες:

Igna --> www.enter.awmn/f1.jpg

warlock --> www.enter.awmn/f2.jpg

----------


## senius

Ιγνάντιε, αυριο Κυριακή μεσημέρι θα ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα του Warlock να γυρίσουμε το 80αρι πιάτο του προς τα σένα.
Θα εκπέμπει σε σένα, με awmn-8266-Searching στους 5310.

----------


## senius

> C:\Documents and Settings\Senius>tracert 10.44.195.11
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.44.195.11
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.158.253
> 3 2 ms 4 ms 2 ms 10.2.158.246
> 4 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.44.195.11
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Καλορίζικο και με το κρύο μάλιστα, το νέο λινκ igna-warlock:
 ::   ::

----------


## igna

να σαι καλά  ::

----------


## ryloth

Απο σάββατο απόγευμα έχω γυρίσει ενα if απο priestrunner προς πετρούπολη
Priestrunner BB_search , 5200
ένα βρείς χρόνο κοίτα μήπως πιάσεις κάτι έχω κεντράρει στην ομνι σου,
δεν μου έβγαλε καλό σήμα -78 περίπου ,αλλά είναι λογικό λόγω απόστασης

----------


## igna

ok Μάνο μόλις βρω χρόνο ανεβαίνω να γυρίσω το πιάτο.

----------


## acoul

γιατί το έκανες jpg βρε, χάθηκε το transparent ...

----------


## igna

Ο κάτοχος της παρακάτω Mac 00:47:62:0f:A3:31, αν θέλει να ξαναδεί φως τα λέμε.  ::

----------


## geosid

> Ο κάτοχος της παρακάτω Mac 00:47:62:0f:A3:31, αν θέλει να ξαναδεί φως τα λέμε.


kakeeeeeeee  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

Τον ανακάλυψα τον ένοχο.  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάλι το laptop σου θα είναι  ::

----------


## geosid

> Πάλι το laptop σου θα είναι


ικανο τον εχω  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Πάλι το laptop σου θα είναι





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πάλι το laptop σου θα είναι 
> 
> 
> ικανο τον εχω


Βρε ούρτ και τα δύο σας.  ::   ::  
Δεν φταίω εγώ όταν αλλάζουν ΑΡ και δεν μιλάνε.  ::

----------


## igna

Ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για 1-2 ώρες για συντήρηση.  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Αλλαζεις λαδια ;

----------


## igna

Βαλβολίνες στο σαζμάν, δεν άλλαζαν οι ταχύτητες καλά.  ::   ::  

Τώρα είναι οκ.  ::

----------


## nstergi

οφειλω να επισημανω οτι η ενδειξη της βαρομετρικης πιεσης πρεπει να μην ειναι σωστη οπως φαινεται στο http://petroupoli.liveweather.awmn 

αν συγκρινεις και με στοιχεια αλλων σταθμων ειναι νομιζω εμφανης η διαφορα περιπου 50 μοναδων

ευχαριστω

----------


## igna

ναι το γνωρίζω ,απλά το ψάχνω να βρω τη φταίει. Υπομονή lol

----------

